# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Femrat preferojne meshkujt e ngrysur!

## Vinjol

Meshkujt e lumtur nuk preferohen edhe aq shumë, për shkak se femrat i shohin meshkujt me ndryshime të shpeshta humori, si më tërheqës, zbulojnë kërkimet shkencore.
Meshkujt që buzëqeshin nuk duken shumë të fortë, të fuqishëm apo mashkullorë, ndërsa ata që janë pothuajse gjithnjë hijerëndë duken të fuqishëm dhe arrogantë.
Studimi këshillon se buzëqeshja e ëmbël nuk do tju ndihmojë për të hyrë në zemrën e një femre, përkundrazi.
Zemra e femrave ka më shumë gjasa të rrahë për meshkujt e ngrysur dhe të krekosur. Përfundimet surprizuese mund të ndihmojnë shpjegimin e mitit të djalit të keq.
Ekspertët arritën në përfundimin se buzëqeshja i bën meshkujt të duken më të dobët dhe të pafuqishëm, kur janë në momente flirtimi me femrat.
Nga ana tjetër, meshkujt janë shumë më të tërhequr nga femrat e lumtura dhe të buzëqeshura. Kjo mund të shpjegohet me faktin se ato duken më të afrueshme dhe më gjithëpërfshirëse.
Kërkimi i kryer nga një skuadër psikologësh, mund të ndikojë te meshkujt duke i bërë ata të ndryshojnë sjelljen e tyre gjatë takimeve të para apo të ndryshojnë fotot e tyre në rrjetet sociale duke i zëvendësuar me të ngrysura.
Xhesika Treisi, drejtuesja e studimit u shpreh: Një fytyrë e buzëqeshur është kryesore për të ndërtuar marrëdhënie të mira shoqërore, por kur vjen puna te tërheqjet seksuale, ajo nuk jep siguri. Megjithatë, psikologët thonë se një buzëqeshje e vogël, mund tju bënte në fakt të dukeshit tërheqës.

----------


## Ksanthi

Me vjen cudi me keta '' ekspertet '' se nga i nxjerrin keto rezultate .
Personalisht me pelqejne meshkujt e qeshur  dhe me humor.

----------


## Prudence

po kot si thone : "rri rend te zesh vend". me kerkimet shkencore jam dhe une. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> po kot si thone : "rri rend te zesh vend". me kerkimet shkencore jam dhe une.


dhe guri i rond ne vend te vet.

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## skender76

:ngerdheshje: 

Kerkimet  skencore.....


Ky shkenctari do jet i virgjer akoma....

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Vinjol

> Kerkimet  skencore.....
> 
> 
> Ky shkenctari do jet i virgjer akoma....


jam  plotesisht  dakort  me ty  do te  kete qene  vete i tille ai

----------


## -Zana-

Te ngrysur ...K'to ta shpifin, s'ju qesh 1 here fytyra lol

----------


## xhori

po po  te  ngrisur si plaku mere

----------


## Dulcis

Le te jete i ngrysur sa te doje.. me mua nuk ka shance.

----------


## Linda-uk

te ngrysurit me terheqes ? personalisht nuk jam fare dakort me kte studim, sme pyeten mua ndaj  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mia@

Sepse femrat kujtojne se kane pluhur magjik qe do arrije  t'ju kthejne buzeqeshjen. E shikojne si nje challenge. Normal qe me vone behen dhe ato te grysura si vet mashkulli.

----------

wanderer (25-08-2015)

----------


## Dulcis

Nuk di cfare kujtojne femrat, sepse une nuk kujtoj se perfaqesoj te pergjithshmen. 
MUA nuk ka shance te me qendroje prane nje mashkull i ngrysur.. Kaq.
(gjithsesi ndjej keqardhje per ato te ngrysurat.. gjynah)

----------


## krenifr

> te ngrysurit me terheqes ? personalisht nuk jam fare dakort me kte studim, sme pyeten mua ndaj


Hmmmmm varet se cfare karakteristikash kane pasur parasysh keta qe kane bere kete studim per ''meshkujt e ngrysur'' se as mua spo me besohet te jet i vertet nje rezultat i tille... Nejse , nuk i dihet jo ;  :sarkastik:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

E vertet.Femrat preferojne meshujt te ngrysyr o ata pak te ngrysur,por ka dhe femra te zellshe e punetore qe i preferojne meshkujt e lumtur.

Mashkulli i lumtur do me teper pune qe ta besh te ngrysur,ai pak i ngrysur do me pak energji per ta bere te ngrysur,prandaj dhe preferenca e femres shkon mbi meshkujt e ngrysur si natyre se mund ti besh akoma me te ngrysur seç jane.

----------


## Lulke

Nuk jam dakort . Personalisht  me joshin meshkujt qe jan serioz ( jo t ngrysur)  por ..... kur un jam e ngrysur me rikthejne buzeqeshjen.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## krenifr

Oui..kjo esht lumturia me e madhe..! Te duash te kesh dike jo vetem te te bej te lumtur dhe te ndiesh mir kur ti vet je e lumtur por dhe ateher kur ti ke nevoj per dashuri dhe lumturi te sinqert.. Serioziteti esht nje ne 3 gjerat qe bejn nje lidhje te jet stable dhe te funksionoj vertet...

----------


## Busy Girl

Mua me pelqen ky qe kam more cjan kta te ngrysur robi duhet normal kur eshte per te qesh do qeshi kur eshte per tu nfrys do ngryset. Po  ja edhe  nji i ngrysur na duhet ti durosh turinjte per dit tybe jarebiii

----------

Lulke (30-01-2015)

----------


## Lulke

Hahahaha mir e the turit si derr Hahahaha do vdes un o zot se me knaq ti mu  :ngerdheshje:  <3

----------


## Busy Girl

po ho pra mooo foli icik keq me pas i turiderr qe rri gjthm serioz pupupuu neve tu na qesh burri edhe i themi pse rri ashtu jo mo te na rri i ngrysur kercet grustiii

----------


## Lulke

Serioziteti ka lezet un i pelqej meshkujt e tille por jo ngrys , mos o zot eshte si puna e kohes se vranet ,,ngjyre gri gjith kohén ..un e kam psikologjike lol me acaron ..kshu dhe puna e mashkullit  :perqeshje:

----------

